# Buffed Rundgang



## Tigra Watanabe (7. August 2012)

Ich würde es ja mal toll finden, wenn es mal ein Video oder eine Videoserie gäbe wo man hinter die Kulissen von Buffed.de schaun kann.
Zum Beispiel eine schöne lange Doku die zeigt wie das Printmagazin entsteht, von der Planung, über die eErstellung der Artikel, dem Druck, bis zur Lieferung über Post und Handel.
Oder wie Soft- und Hardware getestet wird und anderes was man normal nicht sehen kann.

Das einzige was ich gerad finden konnte ist das hier, spult auf 4:40 vor:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-8abZnTP0tQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

da müssen die ja erstmal aufräumen das kannste doch nicht von denen verlangen ^^


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

ich glaub deren bude würde nichmal meine mutter aufräumen wollen. aber an sich ein netter gedanke ^^


----------



## ZAM (7. August 2012)

Ich kann aus dem Kopf nicht sagen, ob wir solche Sachen nicht sogar schon mal hatten (im alten Gebäude). Ich glaube zur Entstehung des Magazins gabs sogar mal einen längeren Anfangsgag ^^. Abhängig ist sowas aber vom Zeitaufwand, wie viel bzw. ob die Videoredakteure dafür Ressourcen freischaufeln können und ob generell für sowas überhaupt Interesse besteht.


----------



## Firun (7. August 2012)

Die Pc-Games hatte doch auch schon mal eine "art" Besuchstag oder war das ein Gewinnspiel an denen 10 Leser zu bekommen durften ?  Ich weis es nicht mehr


----------



## Tikume (7. August 2012)

Sowas gabs auf jeden Fall schonmal. Koom in der Kaffeküche musste in einem der Videos zensiert werden


----------



## Silarwen (8. August 2012)

Ein richtiges Behind the Scenes Video zum Magazin gab´s meines Wissens bisher nicht. Aber um einen kleinen Einblick in die Arbeit der Redaktion zu erhalten, kannst du dir folgende Videos anschauen, falls du die noch nicht kennst.

buffedShow 250 - da gibt´s ein Making of am Ende - http://www.buffed.de/buffedde-Brands-143860/News/buffedShow-250-Jubilaeumsshow-Making-of-Anfangsgag-Riesen-Gewinnspiel-World-of-Warcraft-und-Rift-834220/

So ein alter Video-Blog mit Rundgang und so  - http://www.buffed.de/buffedde-Brands-143860/News/buffed-bloggt-Pilotfolge-unseres-Videoblogs-David-und-Simon-zeigen-die-buffed-Redaktion-779709/

Und ein Video-Blog einer ehemaligen Praktikantin, an den ich mich dunkel erinnern konnte. Irgendwo gibt´s auch noch einen ersten teil davon - http://videos.gamereport.de/v/J3oc7oVi1uq/buffed-Blogs/Leslies-Video-Blog-Teil-2/ 

Entspricht aber vielleicht nicht unbedingt dem, was du dir wünscht- Aber zumindest ein Anfang  

Grüße
Maria


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (9. August 2012)

Silarwen schrieb:


> So ein alter Video-Blog mit Rundgang und so  - http://www.buffed.de/buffedde-Brands-143860/News/buffed-bloggt-Pilotfolge-unseres-Videoblogs-David-und-Simon-zeigen-die-buffed-Redaktion-779709/



Das ist schon etwas was ich mir vorgestellt hab, nur das dies eine Tour durch die Redaktion ist.
Scheinbar kam damals dieses format nicht so an, sonst hätte es davon mehr gegeben, ich hab jedenfalls nicht mehr gefunden.

Es wär sicher nett das in den neuen Räumen zu wiederholen und dann aber für jede Folge einen anderen Bereich.
Beispielsweise in einer Folge sieht man die Entehung einer Printausgabe von der Planung des Heftinhaltes, die Rechergen, die Konferenzen, dann die Herstellung des Materials mit Test und Aufnahme von Bildern und Videos, dann dem Zusammenstellen des Layout und der Herstellung des Covers, ev noch der weg zwischen Redaktion und Laden (Herstellung).

In einer anderen Folge z.B. das Selbe mit der Buffedshow und Dem Buffedcast, ev. Außentermine oder Veranstaltungen.

Ich würde daas schon alleine desshalb gut finden, da es auch informativ ist für diejenigen, die am Beruf des Redakteur interessa haben und so sehen können was alles dazu gehört und ob Sachen die sich die Leute vorstellen, wie der Beruf ist, wirklich so ist oder eventuell total anders.


----------



## Silarwen (9. August 2012)

Tigra schrieb:


> Ich würde daas schon alleine desshalb gut finden, da es auch informativ ist für diejenigen, die am Beruf des Redakteur interessa haben und so sehen können was alles dazu gehört und ob Sachen die sich die Leute vorstellen, wie der Beruf ist, wirklich so ist oder eventuell total anders.



Da magst du recht haben. Es ist aber immer nur ein kurzer Eindruck, den man erhält. Ein richtiges Bild vom Job kann sich aber jeder machen, indem er/sie  sich auf ein Praktikum bewirbt(Soll ja immer mal wieder freie Stellen geben, hab ich gehört). Ich hab solche Sachen früher aber auch immer gerne gesehen  

Grüße
Maria


----------



## Kamsi (10. August 2012)

auf facebook gibts übrigens immer wieder fotos von den buffed büros ^^

hier zum bsp mit dem neuen buffed heft lerer müsli schale und müsli resten auf der tastartur ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

